# Captina Creek Strike Out



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Finally got to fish the creek today. First time it has cleared up from the rains. The water had that perfect olive color and was a fine
day for creek fishing. I fished 2 sections of creek wading for small mouth. Both sections over a mile of fishing. I caught 3 little
smallies, 5 inchers, and that may be stretching it a little. Fishing ultra lite baits, Rebel Craw, Bomber A, Rapala, Panther Martin
and jigs. Earlier this AM tried Tiny-Torpeado & Pop-R. Caught all 3 on Bomber A 1/8 craw. 
I did not catch any Bluegill, Rockbass, or any chubs and such that devil you with UL tackle. Saw very little live stock in creek.
Saw pin heads in weed beds, Drum & Carp in mud bottom holes, and some small gar. I did my fishing east of St. Rt. 145 next
week I'm going to try West. If no results I'm going to write off Captina as a lost cause. That is a shame, was one of best small
mouth creeks in our area. I travel up this creek every day, to and from work. I know every rock and hole in it. I even mapped
this creek 45 years ago. This is not just a day you didn't catch anything, it's the beginning of the end for this creek. Goggle
up Captina Creek and see what the politicians say about it. It's called peeing down your back and telling you it's raining.


----------



## FEARnoFISH (Apr 30, 2008)

Well been fishing captina for a long time now bout twenty years. And maybe you just had a bad day been able to get down there 3 times this year and have a total of about 70 smallies between me and my three buddies. I would say about 3/4 were small ones about 10 to 12 inches but the rest were between 14 and on up to 18. The fish are there maybe try changing your tackle................all fish were caught using plastic baits. One day about 6 years ago buddy woke me up early to go down was hungover as all hell and we ended up catching over a 100 fish no lie true story in one day from about 6 am to 3 pm was the best day i have ever had fishing in my life and it came from that creek. Caught smallies sauger saugeye walleye stripers and a few rock bass, all of them were caught using one type of lure me and my buddy bought the day before.

All fish were released also lol


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If you been fishing Captina for 20 yrs you probably know me. I been fishing it for 65 yrs. from description of
fish you caught I would say you were fishing way down toward River. Below old #5 mine. Which is basically
River fish. Anybody can have bad day,but the creek is filling in with sediment. Spawning grounds for SMs
is a fraction of what it was 5 yrs ago. I travel the creek 7 days a week, I can tell just by looking at it if something
is weird. And it has been weird, colors I have never seen before. The craws, minnows, frogs, and snakes
are disappearing at a alarming rate. Before this the creek was making a tremendous come back. Tomarrow
I'm going to fish above Century to 26 and see if there's any difference. I am use to catching 20-40 bass in
mile wade. Not to mention Bluegill,Rockbass,chubs, ect that devil you on UL fishing. The bass run in size
just as you said. When you fish it all summer you will usually get 2 or 3 in 17" to 20" class.


----------



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd say you just had a bad day cause I also have been fishing Captine for the last 30 years and my opinion it has gotten better. I just live up on the hill above Captine.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I've had a rough 2 years on Captina. The top water bite was always on, but has been terrible the last 2 seasons. I've made 3 trips this year and caught about10 smallies total. I just think I hit bad days. My biggest has only been 11" this year, but I missed a monster on a buzzbait inJune when the water was high. Seems to me that the fishin is totally different after they started pumping it out last year. My buddies said the same. Anybody else think so?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have had same experience. After slurry spill a few years ago and all the rain this summer that brought mud and silt from all the bare ground exposed by right of ways, the poor old creek can't take much more. The upper
parts of Sunfish are worse. You weren't there on a bad day, it's the way it is. I have wanted to try above
Century, around the South Fork and see if it's any better. Look on Goggle Earth, looks like a war zone.
I suspect all the feeders like Cranes Nest, Whitten Run, Clear Fork, ect are in same shape. When the smoke clears all these Small Mouth streams are going to be muddy ditches.


----------

